# Rock Shox Monarch Plus quietschen [Slide 9 HD]



## Whit3Rav3n (5. März 2016)

Ich fahre aktuell ein Slide 9 HD und habe das Problem dass der Rock Shox Dämpfer nach ein paar Minuten Abfahrt anfängt recht laut zu quietschen. Ich konnte soweit herausfinden dass das Problem deswegen erst nach ein paar Minuten auftritt, da es nur dann auftritt wenn der Dämpfer warm wird. Das Problem konnte ich auch ganz gut zu Hause nachstellen indem ich etwas Luft aus der Dämpfer gelassen habe und einfach per hand es immer wieder komprimiert habe. Am anfag gab es bis auf die normale Luftgeräusche keine Auffälligkeiten, aber nachdem es etwas wärmer geworden ist hat es angefangen zu Quietschen Das Geräusch kommt immer dann kurz wenn der Dämpfer eine Bewegung anfängt. Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem mit der Monarch?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2016)

Whit3Rav3n schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell ein Slide 9 HD und habe das Problem dass der Rock Shox Dämpfer nach ein paar Minuten Abfahrt anfängt recht laut zu quietschen. Ich konnte soweit herausfinden dass das Problem deswegen erst nach ein paar Minuten auftritt, da es nur dann auftritt wenn der Dämpfer warm wird. Das Problem konnte ich auch ganz gut zu Hause nachstellen indem ich etwas Luft aus der Dämpfer gelassen habe und einfach per hand es immer wieder komprimiert habe. Am anfag gab es bis auf die normale Luftgeräusche keine Auffälligkeiten, aber nachdem es etwas wärmer geworden ist hat es angefangen zu Quietschen Das Geräusch kommt immer dann kurz wenn der Dämpfer eine Bewegung anfängt. Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem mit der Monarch?


Glaube es könnte von den Dämpfer Buchsen kommen, ist zwar keine Empfehlung von RS . Mache es so Spann den den Dämpfer mit Schutzp.
auf der Dämpferbuchse in den Schraubstock. Dusche das Lager mit WD40 und Drehe es so 10x etwa 90%, nach drei vier Drehungen merkst 
du wie das Lager leichter Läuft , Sauber machen und zweite Seite genauso.Mache ich bei allen Dämpfern hat sich Bewährt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whit3Rav3n (6. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich die Buchse mit der Schraubstock festhalten, WD 40 zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse sprühen und dann Dämpfer um die Buchse mehrmals drehen. Muss danach für sauber machen die Buchse entfernt werden oder einfach von außer sauber machen reicht?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2016)

Whit3Rav3n schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich die Buchse mit der Schraubstock festhalten, WD 40 zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse sprühen und dann Dämpfer um die Buchse mehrmals drehen. Muss danach für sauber machen die Buchse entfernt werden oder einfach von außer sauber machen reicht?


Richtig außen Sauber machen reicht.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (6. März 2016)

Ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Methode versucht. Ein Problem habe ich bei der oberen Buchse, ich konnte den Schraubstock nicht fest genug einspannen um eine Drehung der Buchse mit dem Dämpfer zu verhindern. Wenn ich die Verschleißspuren am Oberen Buchse und Distanzscheiben ansehe dann sieht es so aus dass der Dämpfer auch im Rahmen an der Schraube gelagert war und nicht an der Buchse selbst. Ich habe ein paar Bilder angehängt wie es aussieht, ist meine Vermutung richtig dass die obere Buchse zu stark klemmt?







Foto von der oberen Buchse:






Foto von der unteren Buchse:


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2016)

Whit3Rav3n schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Methode versucht. Ein Problem habe ich bei der oberen Buchse, ich konnte den Schraubstock nicht fest genug einspannen um eine Drehung der Buchse mit dem Dämpfer zu verhindern. Wenn ich die Verschleißspuren am Oberen Buchse und Distanzscheiben ansehe dann sieht es so aus dass der Dämpfer auch im Rahmen an der Schraube gelagert war und nicht an der Buchse selbst. Ich habe ein paar Bilder angehängt wie es aussieht, ist meine Vermutung richtig dass die obere Buchse zu stark klemmt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war der Verdacht richtig. Ist aber schwach von RS kannst die Sache über Garantie machen , oder noch mal einen Versuch starten.
Wenn du das machst Bolzen in der mitte des Schraubstocks einspannen auf den Seitenflächen der Buchse sehr fest gut mit leichten
Öl tuschen von beiden Seiten. 2-2mal kräftig nach rechts und links zur Seite drücken , danach Versuchen den Dämpfer auf der Buchse 
drehen . Habe so schon Lager von denen man Glaubt die Drehen sich nie mehr frei bekommen. Schraube mit den Bild H+S kontakt
machen damit du eine neue Bekommst  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (7. März 2016)

- Oder Du besorgst Dir Buchsen von Huber, dann bist Du auch alle Sorgen los.
- Alternative mit feinem Schleifpapier die festgefressene Schraube entgraten.
- Oder alles zu H&S schicken und neue Schraube / Buchse bekommen (kann aber dauern).

Beim Einspannen in den Schraubstock mußt Du aufpassen daß Du keine Macken an die Schaubenköpfe bekommst. Das schaut unschön aus. Daher würde ich die Teile lieber gleich tauschen lassen...(Kopie dieses Threads mit in den Karton legen).


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> - Oder Du besorgst Dir Buchsen von Huber, dann bist Du auch alle Sorgen los.
> - Alternative mit feinem Schleifpapier die festgefressene Schraube entgraten.
> - Oder alles zu H&S schicken und neue Schraube / Buchse bekommen (kann aber dauern).
> 
> Beim Einspannen in den Schraubstock mußt Du aufpassen daß Du keine Macken an die Schaubenköpfe bekommst. Das schaut unschön aus. Daher würde ich die Teile lieber gleich tauschen lassen...(Kopie dieses Threads mit in den Karton legen).


Das mit den Einspannen im Schraubstock geht so: Buchse ohne Schraube und Seitenh. auf den Anlageflächen Spannen auf Alubacken .


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (7. März 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich denke ich werde es eher über Garantie machen da die Teile durch den Verschleiß nicht mehr so gut aussehen ist es wohl die sauberste Methode.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. März 2016)

Whit3Rav3n schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Ich denke ich werde es eher über Garantie machen da die Teile durch den Verschleiß nicht mehr so gut aussehen ist es wohl die sauberste Methode.


Wenn du bereit bist ein paar Euro auszugeben mach Fox Buchsen rein. hast du Ruhe.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (8. März 2016)

Noch besser als FOX und RS...Du findest auch sehr viele positive Berichte dazu:

http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whit3Rav3n (8. März 2016)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Huber Buchsen bestellen, sind von Preis her ziemlich gut und sollen auch besser sein als die von RS:


----------



## Thiel (8. März 2016)

Die neuen Fox bzw aktuellen stehen den Huber bestimmt in nichts mehr nach.


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (15. März 2016)

Ich habe die neuen Dämpferbuchsen hier, allerdings habe ich ein Problem bei der Montage. Das Angegebene Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferschrauben ist ja 12 Nm. Eine der Schrauben hat aber nur ein 3mm Innensechskant Kopf, auf die Schraube lässt sich nicht mal Ansatzweise 12 Nm übertragen. bei der unteren Dämpferbefestigung hatte ich noch das Glück dass ich auf der Bolzenseite drehen konnte ohne dass sich die Schraube auf der anderen Seite gedreht hat. Oben dreht sich aber die Schraube auf der anderen Seite mit und es lässt sich nicht fest genug festhalten ohne das Risiko den Kopf rund zu drehen oder das Werkzeug abzubrechen. Gibt es da irgendeine Methode bei der Montage?

Edit: Soweit ich sehen kann liegt das Problem daran dass bei der Oberen Befestigung die Schraube schon am Bolzen aufliegt anstatt die Wippe zusammenzuziehen un den Dämpfer zu klemmen. Die Dämpferbuchsen haben aber jedenfalls die richtige Maße mit 22,2 mm. Vielleicht war auch diese der eigentliche Grund wieso sich die obere Buchse mitgedreht hat, denn ich hatte schon beim Ausbau das Problem dass beim Lösen der Dämpferbolzen die gegenüberliegende Schraube sich mitgedreht hat.


----------



## enno112 (15. März 2016)

Die Dämpferschrauben werden mit 8Nm angezogen!
Und die Wippe sollte sich auch nicht zu weit zusammenziehen.


----------



## enno112 (15. März 2016)

Sorry, doppelt...


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (15. März 2016)

Ok, ich hatte es dann falsch in Erinnerung. Allerdings besteht die Frage trotzdem ob es richtig ist dass die Schraube welche in den Bolzen kommt am Bolzen selbst aufliegt beim festziehen und nicht an der Wippe. Aktuell habe ich es mit etwa 6 Nm angezogen, da lässt sich die schraube jedenfalls noch locker hin und her drehen wenn man nicht gegenhält. Also eine Klemmkraft an der Wippe ist so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. März 2016)

Das Bild ist ja lebensgefährlich für Laien ... den Vorbau bzw. Lenker mit so viel NM anzuziehen, na Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich weiß der Laie daß jeder Vorbau / Lenker unterschiedlich ist...


----------



## enno112 (15. März 2016)

Ja, jeder Vorbau hat andere Werte und diese stehen meistens auf dem Vorbau drauf (Easton Havoc z.B 8 Nm, RaceFace Respond z.B. 13,6 Nm, nur zur Info...).
Aber es ging hier um den Anzugsdrehmoment für die Dämpferschrauben....


----------

